# Pes 09 Alles original machen



## yassin2605 (19. März 2009)

Ich wollte fragen ob es hacks gibt wo man alles bei pro evolution 09 original machen kann manschaften namen usw


----------



## yassin2605 (21. März 2009)

Hab ich installiert aber die mannschaftsnamen bleiben und spieler namen auch  nur logos ändern sich also da ist eigentlich der halbe spass weg wenn das alles un echte namen sind dann lieber fifa 09


----------



## anton-san (26. März 2009)

Hi erst mal..
Also den Visions-patch gibt es jetzt am Stück zu Laden.Nur noch eine Datei.Wichtig ist das Ihr Priginal Patch 1.1 und 1.2 draufmacht.NICHT 1.3 !!! Danach im Game den Ingame Download ausführen..Ist im Menü glaube ich Optionen -sontiges... findet ihr aber.
Danach erst den Visionspatch aufspielen.Dann funzt der auch.
Guckt mal bei PES corner.


----------

